# Where can i ......



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

sorry if i shouldn't of put this here  

i really want to know where i can donate a load of stuff i have left over from running my business a couple of years ago.

What i have are (all brand new and sealed) several lip gloss sets, lip balms, wash bags and manacure sets, these are all suitable for kids aged 6 upwards (except the manacure sets)

i could just take the lot into a charity shop but which one ? how do you decide things like that   

anyway to the point, does any one have any ideas where i can donate the lot ?

thanks, pam xx


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

is there a Christmas fair in your village or town you could donate it too? Or a school that needs it for their Christmas fair?

Kay xxx


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

How about ringing Womens Aid and asking them to pass it onto any local refuges so they could give out at Christmas?  

Do you not fancy listing it as a job lot on ebay then donating the money to a charity like Fertility Friends ?


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

think donating to a womens refuge is a great idea jag!


----------



## BABY2 (Nov 28, 2007)

This may be a late reply,but I agree about the Womens refuge, I worked in one about 5 years ago for a few years, and we used to rely heavily on donations especially around Xmas time, where we would give each woman and or their children a gift.

I now work in a mother and baby hostel for teenage mums and again any donations are gratefully received as again, we like to give a gift to each of our mums.

Good luck with finding a place to donate.

P xx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

thanks guys, i'm going to ring my local womens aid and see if they can use some of the stuff i have left 

pam xx


----------

